# Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers.



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html
Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards
Updated 7:01 PM ET, Fri June 1, 2018

(CNN) For anyone looking, it wouldn't have been too hard to uncover Talal Chammout's sordid past.

A simple internet search would have turned up news accounts of his criminal history, such as his assault conviction or the time a federal judge sentenced him to 6½ years in prison for being a felon in possession of firearms.

The judge in that case ticked off a string of allegations against Chammout at his sentencing: He had been accused of shooting a juvenile in the leg, seeking to smuggle rocket launchers into the Middle East, attacking his wife with a crowbar and plotting to hire a hit man.

Three years after he was released from prison, Chammout wanted to be an Uber driver. The company did not run a background check on him and he was allowed to drive in 2015. Three months later, he followed one of his passengers into her home and sexually assaulted her. He is now serving a 25-year prison sentence.

It wasn't the only time Uber welcomed a driver who should have been barred under the company's policy that excludes people with convictions of serious crimes or major driving offenses from shuttling passengers, a CNN investigation into rideshare background checks found.

Among the shady drivers who cleared Uber's screening process: A man convicted of attempted murder who is now accused of raping a passenger in Kansas City; a murderer on parole in Brazos County, Texas; a previously deported undocumented immigrant who is now facing trial for sexually assaulting three passengers and attacking another in San Luis Obispo, California. They no longer drive for Uber.










Talal Chammout was a convicted felon when he became an Uber driver. He is now serving a 25-year prison sentence for sexually assaulting his passenger.
Rideshare companies Uber and Lyft have approved thousands of people who should have been disqualified because of criminal records, according to state agencies and lawsuits examined by CNN.

In statements to CNN, Uber and Lyft said their background checks are robust and fair. Uber acknowledged past mistakes in its screening process, but said, "More than 200,000 people failed our background check process in 2017 alone. While no background check is perfect, this is a process we take seriously and are committed to constantly improving."

Though both companies say they support thorough vetting, they have pushed back on government efforts to add other layers of scrutiny to the screening process. CNN found a massive lobbying effort from rideshare companies led by Uber has successfully fought off additional backgrounding requirements for drivers, such as fingerprint scans or government screening, that some state and local officials say would help protect passengers.

Uber has played a key role in shaping the language of many state laws governing rideshare companies, giving the company authority to conduct its own background checks in most states with little or no oversight, unlike many taxi operations. The company has been particularly forceful in its opposition to requirements that would force it to check criminal records through an applicant's fingerprint.

Of the 43 states that have passed laws or rules regulating rideshare driver background checks and eligibility, none require fingerprint-based checks, CNN found. In 31 states, the laws largely mirror Uber's recommended screening policies, in some cases nearly word-for-word.
Legislative sources from 25 states told CNN Uber directly influenced the writing of their laws.

"Uber has essentially regulated itself," said a former Uber employee and in-house lobbyist, who requested anonymity citing concern over possible backlash from a current employer. The former employee added that in most states, lawmakers just inserted Uber's language.

An email between an Uber lobbyist and a lawmaker underscores the point.
As Wyoming State Rep. Dan Zwonitzer prepared to introduce a bill to regulate rideshare companies in his state in December 2016, an Uber lobbyist emailed him, pushing for a change in the proposed legislation.
"The draft includes a government-run background check. We need to change it back to the model language," wrote the lobbyist, Erin Taylor, protesting a proposal in the bill that would require fingerprint checks.

She also asked, "Do you have any idea why they keep straying from the model bill language?" according to the email Zwonitzer shared with CNN.
The bill became Wyoming law in 2017 and left background checks up to Uber, as the lobbyist had requested. Zwonitzer said the final bill was the result of back-and-forth discussions with Uber and other stakeholders, but he said Uber "drew a line in the sand" about background-check requirements.
Taylor did not respond to CNN's request for comment.

A CNN investigation in April revealed more than 100 Uber drivers had been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing passengers in the past four years. After questions from CNN for that report, Uber announced a policy change to rerun background checks annually and said the company would invest in technology to identify new criminal offenses.

But some state regulators and attorneys suing Uber say those updates do not go far enough. Critics of the rideshare companies' background checks say drivers should submit to additional scrutiny, such as in-person interviews, government screening or fingerprint checks, which use biometric information to search for criminal records in an FBI database. Most US taxi and limousine drivers are required to obtain special licenses and undergo fingerprint checks.

Uber and Lyft's background checks are mostly conducted by a third-party startup company called Checkr, which uses individuals' names and Social Security numbers to find applicable information. It checks a national sex offender database, federal and local court records and databases used to flag suspected terrorists.

Three former Uber employees who worked on policy told CNN Uber seeks to approve new drivers as quickly as possible to maintain a large workforce and therefore opposes requirements to fingerprint applicants, which can add weeks to the onboarding process.

Uber and Lyft say fingerprint-checks reference historical arrest records, which can have discriminatory effects on some minority communities that face disproportionately high arrest rates. An Uber spokesperson told CNN arrest records are incomplete and often lack information about whether a person has been convicted of a crime.

Some states, according to Checkr, limit the records background check companies can report, which can create discrepancies between private background checks and those run by governments. For example, Massachusetts prohibits the reporting of convictions that are older than seven years.

*Lobbying on steroids*
In city after city across the United States, Uber has used the same overarching strategy to expand its business.
After launching in 2010, Uber began entering cities without coordinating with city governments or local taxi and limousine regulators. The Uber app then would become so popular with riders and drivers that any attempts by city officials to create regulations were met with fierce resistance, both by users of the app and by Uber's lobbyists, multiple city and state officials told CNN.

Uber, along with its competitor Lyft, would then turn to state capitals to lobby for broader legislation that benefited the rideshare industry, undercutting local regulations or proposals.
Uber has hired at least 415 lobbyists throughout the country since 2012, lobbying disclosures show. Lyft has hired at least 147 lobbyists in 34 states. This count does not include lobbyists hired for work at the city and federal level.

_*"Lobbying is nothing new but this is lobbying on steroids."*_
 - Attorney Miya Saika Chen


Rest of article:
*https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html*


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope they are forced to use fingerprinting as part of the background check. Should help further reduce the ant population.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

In related news, millions of felons have been cleared to be Uber passengers


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> *https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html*
> 
> *Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
> *By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards*
> ...


Because background checks are racist?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html

Uber fought against stronger checks by hiring lobbyists.









(CNN) - For anyone looking, it wouldn't have been too hard to uncover Talal Chammout's sordid past.
A simple internet search would have turned up news accounts of his criminal history, such as his assault conviction or the time a federal judge sentenced him to 6½ years in prison for being a felon in possession of firearms.
The judge in that case ticked off a string of allegations against Chammout at his sentencing: He had been accused of shooting a juvenile in the leg, seeking to smuggle rocket launchers into the Middle East, attacking his wife with a crowbar and plotting to hire a hit man.
Three years after he was released from prison, Chammout wanted to be an Uber driver. The company did not run a background check on him and he was allowed to drive in 2015. Three months later, he followed one of his passengers into her home and sexually assaulted her. He is now serving a 25-year prison sentence.
It wasn't the only time Uber welcomed a driver who should have been barred under the company's policy that excludes people with convictions of serious crimes or major driving offenses from shuttling passengers, a CNN investigation into rideshare background checks found.

Among the shady drivers who cleared Uber's screening process: A man convicted of attempted murder who is now accused of raping a passenger in Kansas City; a murderer on parole in Brazos County, Texas; a previously deported undocumented immigrant who is now facing trial for sexually assaulting three passengers and attacking another in San Luis Obispo, California. They no longer drive for Uber.








Talal Chammout was a convicted felon when he became an Uber driver. He is now serving a 25-year prison sentence for sexually assaulting his passenger.
Rideshare companies Uber and Lyft have approved thousands of people who should have been disqualified because of criminal records, according to state agencies and lawsuits examined by CNN.
In statements to CNN, Uber and Lyft said their background checks are robust and fair. Uber acknowledged past mistakes in its screening process, but said, "More than 200,000 people failed our background check process in 2017 alone. While no background check is perfect, this is a process we take seriously and are committed to constantly improving."

Though both companies say they support thorough vetting, they have pushed back on government efforts to add other layers of scrutiny to the screening process. CNN found a massive lobbying effort from rideshare companies led by Uber has successfully fought off additional backgrounding requirements for drivers, such as fingerprint scans or government screening, that some state and local officials say would help protect passengers.
Uber has played a key role in shaping the language of many state laws governing rideshare companies, giving the company authority to conduct its own background checks in most states with little or no oversight, unlike many taxi operations. The company has been particularly forceful in its opposition to requirements that would force it to check criminal records through an applicant's fingerprint.
Of the 43 states that have passed laws or rules regulating rideshare driver background checks and eligibility, none require fingerprint-based checks, CNN found. In 31 states, the laws largely mirror Uber's recommended screening policies, in some cases nearly word-for-word.

Legislative sources from 25 states told CNN Uber directly influenced the writing of their laws.
"Uber has essentially regulated itself," said a former Uber employee and in-house lobbyist, who requested anonymity citing concern over possible backlash from a current employer. The former employee added that in most states, lawmakers just inserted Uber's language.
An email between an Uber lobbyist and a lawmaker underscores the point.
As Wyoming State Rep. Dan Zwonitzer prepared to introduce a bill to regulate rideshare companies in his state in December 2016, an Uber lobbyist emailed him, pushing for a change in the proposed legislation.

"The draft includes a government-run background check. We need to change it back to the model language," wrote the lobbyist, Erin Taylor, protesting a proposal in the bill that would require fingerprint checks.
She also asked, "Do you have any idea why they keep straying from the model bill language?" according to the email Zwonitzer shared with CNN.
The bill became Wyoming law in 2017 and left background checks up to Uber, as the lobbyist had requested. Zwonitzer said the final bill was the result of back-and-forth discussions with Uber and other stakeholders, but he said Uber "drew a line in the sand" about background-check requirements.
Taylor did not respond to CNN's request for comment.
A CNN investigation in April revealed more than 100 Uber drivers had been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing passengers in the past four years. After questions from CNN for that report, Uber announced a policy change to rerun background checks annually and said the company would invest in technology to identify new criminal offenses.
But some state regulators and attorneys suing Uber say those updates do not go far enough. Critics of the rideshare companies' background checks say drivers should submit to additional scrutiny, such as in-person interviews, government screening or fingerprint checks, which use biometric information to search for criminal records in an FBI database. Most US taxi and limousine drivers are required to obtain special licenses and undergo fingerprint checks.
Uber and Lyft's background checks are mostly conducted by a third-party startup company called Checkr, which uses individuals' names and Social Security numbers to find applicable information. It checks a national sex offender database, federal and local court records and databases used to flag suspected terrorists.
Three former Uber employees who worked on policy told CNN Uber seeks to approve new drivers as quickly as possible to maintain a large workforce and therefore opposes requirements to fingerprint applicants, which can add weeks to the onboarding process.

Uber and Lyft say fingerprint-checks reference historical arrest records, which can have discriminatory effects on some minority communities that face disproportionately high arrest rates. An Uber spokesperson told CNN arrest records are incomplete and often lack information about whether a person has been convicted of a crime.
Some states, according to Checkr, limit the records background check companies can report, which can create discrepancies between private background checks and those run by governments. For example, Massachusetts prohibits the reporting of convictions that are older than seven years.

In city after city across the United States, Uber has used the same overarching strategy to expand its business.
After launching in 2010, Uber began entering cities without coordinating with city governments or local taxi and limousine regulators. The Uber app then would become so popular with riders and drivers that any attempts by city officials to create regulations were met with fierce resistance, both by users of the app and by Uber's lobbyists, multiple city and state officials told CNN.
Uber, along with its competitor Lyft, would then turn to state capitals to lobby for broader legislation that benefited the rideshare industry, undercutting local regulations or proposals.
Uber has hired at least 415 lobbyists throughout the country since 2012, lobbying disclosures show. Lyft has hired at least 147 lobbyists in 34 states. This count does not include lobbyists hired for work at the city and federal level.

When the city of Boise, Idaho, advocated for fingerprinting all Uber drivers in 2015, records show Uber retained a lobbyist who worked on getting a bill passed at the state level. The lobbyist said he personally drafted Idaho's legislation, according to a recording of his presentation to state lawmakers. That bill became state law, overriding Boise's proposal.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Uber has essentially regulated itself," said a former Uber employee and in-house lobbyist


I guess there goes that argument I see drivers on here stating that Uber is regulated and etc..


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> *https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html*
> 
> *Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
> *By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards*
> ...


I didn't see you posted this already. Next time use bigger font, lol


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> I didn't see you posted this already. Next time use bigger font, lol


Sorry.


----------



## f killa (May 2, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> In related news, millions of felons have been cleared to be Uber passengers


Um.. but but passengers don't drive drivers around.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope they are forced to use fingerprinting as part of the background check. Should help further reduce the ant population.


There are issues in states such as Colorado with back ground checks. In CO, background checks for most jobs are limited to 7 years. There are only a few exceptions. This ties Uber's hands.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html*
> 
> *Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
> *By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards*
> ...


That article is worth the read, thanks for posting it. Here's why Uber did what they did (from the article): ''Three former Uber employees who worked on policy told CNN Uber seeks to approve new drivers as quickly as possible to maintain a large workforce and therefore opposes requirements to fingerprint applicants, which can add weeks to the onboarding process.''

I'm beginning to think that if Uber/Lyft does increase it's ''onboarding process'' and their 'annual checkup process' to the ideas mentioned in the article, that Uber and Lyft's supply of drivers will diminish which would be a good thing for the rest of us drivers (supply/demand). So far, state governments changing laws, the US courts redefining ride share as a taxi service like the EU did, or Uber/Lyft themselves buckling to public pressure, could shift things that would require the increase in security for ride share. Thoughts? (Me thinks that day is coming).


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

When ants realize that pain of ant life they eventually leave the platform. So new ants must be gathered. Lyft/Uber probably base the intensity of their background checks against the market the potential new driver is located. Mass driver turn over and total number of drivers in that particular market probably have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> When ants realize that pain of ant life they eventually leave the platform. So new ants must be gathered. Lyft/Uber probably base the intensity of their background checks against the market the potential new driver is located. Mass driver turn over and total number of drivers in that particular market probably have a lot to do with it.


This is what taxi companies have argued for a long time... that Uber's low entry barrier has drivers go in and out of the business easily while destroying the taxi business.... but you had Uber drivers especially on here arguing that they're not the same as the taxi business because they take their fares over an app and not over the phone or street hail.

Then as Uber started flooding the streets with drivers Uber drivers complained about how their pay is lowering.

I guess in hindsight it woulda been pretty nice to take that urine test and etc... to ensure Uber can't flood the roads with this many drivers.

But what do I know..


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> I guess in hindsight it woulda been pretty nice to take that urine test and etc... to ensure Uber can't flood the roads with this many drivers.


That's my feeling too, and I think that day is coming. The US courts and public pressure will make it happen.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So once you've been arrested for a crime you are no longer allowed to be hired by anyone anymore ?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> *https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html*
> 
> *Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
> *By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards*
> ...


What are you expecting to sustain such ridiculous cheap fares?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So once you've been arrested for a crime you are no longer allowed to be hired by anyone anymore ?


If you have been convicted of a violent crime or a theft related crime, within a certain time period, you should not be put in a position where complete strangers are having to entrust their lives and/or belongings to you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> This is what taxi companies have argued for a long time... that Uber's low entry barrier has drivers go in and out of the business easily while destroying the taxi business.... but you had Uber drivers especially on here arguing that they're not the same as the taxi business because they take their fares over an app and not over the phone or street hail.
> 
> Then as Uber started flooding the streets with drivers Uber drivers complained about how their pay is lowering.
> 
> ...


A urine test? I'd be willing to bet many Uber drivers would happily piss in a cup for fewer ants & surge rates that appear on a continuous basis.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> A urine test? I'd be willing to bet many Uber drivers would happily piss in a cup for fewer ants & surge rates that appear on a continuous basis.


In hindsight it sounds like an amazing plan and simple right?... go scroll thru all the comments/threads on here bashing any regulations and how they shouldn't have to take any drug tests, background checks or anything. I've gotten in a few arguments with people on here about this stuff.

I'll give you an idea how most of those arguments went

"We don't need to be regulated! We're not taxis! Taxi monopolies are trying to regulate us!"

"Why should the government do background checks? We're not criminals! It's the taxi monopolies!"

"We're trying to feed our families! We shouldn't have to be forced to follow BS regulations from the taxi monopolies!"

"Taxi monopolies are trying to take us down! We must push back!"

"The taxi monopolies are trying to destroy technology!"

"Technology! Innovation! Taxi monopolies!"

Oh and don't forget the infamous

"Taxi medallions are stupid! We shouldn't limit the amount of cars!"

*Uber floods the streets with more cars/traffic and lower earnings*

"We must limit the amount of vehicles on the road! There has to be a system where there's a limit of vehicles!"


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

In order to sustain such ridiculous cheap fares are keep our cheap and entitled passengers happy we need to give a second. Or third change to our dear excons
Lok


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So once you've been arrested for a crime you are no longer allowed to be hired by anyone anymore ?


Don't commit crimes. Pretty easily avoidable. You can always dig ditches on construction sites with the high school dropouts


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So once you've been arrested for a crime you are no longer allowed to be hired by anyone anymore ?


Are you suggesting that a convicted child molester, after serving their time, should be able to get a job working with children?

News Flash: Get a couple of DUIs on your driving record and, no, you will not be able to get a job as a pilot - or a bus driver.

Once CONVICTED of _CERTAIN TYPES OF CRIMES (felonies)_
you are no longer allowed to be hired for _CERTAIN TYPES OF JOBS_.

Just like, depending on individual state laws,
a convicted felon may lose their right to vote (temporarily - or permanently).


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Once you are CONVICTED of CERTAIN TYPES OF CRIMES (felonies) you are no longer allowed to be hired for CERTAIN TYPES OF JOBS. Just like, depending on individual state laws, a convicted felon may lose their right to vote (temporarily - or permanently).


 It's almost as if that's an incentive not to commit felonies ...

I ****ing love people these days. " what do you mean there are consequences to my actions ?!?! That's unfair!!"

Children everywhere...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Don't commit crimes. Pretty easily avoidable. You can always dig ditches on construction sites with the high school dropouts


Nothing wrong with using common sense to ensure you don't have violent criminals driving people around but to blanket not allow anyone with any criminal record from having a job is just plain wrong.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If U and L had their way, they would allow EVERYONE to be a driver, background is irrelevant. As a result, background pass fail is set by local or state levels.

Remember Austin? The locals passed a law requiring fingerprints. Millions of lobbying dollars later, the State passed a weaker law, overriding all cities.

The decisions regarding background are not made by the companies.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing wrong with using common sense to ensure you don't have violent criminals driving people around but to blanket not allow anyone with any criminal record from having a job is just plain wrong.


I didn't say they can't have a job. I said they can dig ditches with the high school dropouts


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Mista T said:


> If U and L had their way, they would allow EVERYONE to be a driver, background is irrelevant. As a result, background pass fail is set by local or state levels.
> 
> Remember Austin? The locals passed a law requiring fingerprints. Millions of lobbying dollars later, the State passed a weaker law, overriding all cities.
> 
> The decisions regarding background are not made by the companies.


Read up on an Uber lobbyist saying Uber regulates themselves.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

just_me said:


> That article is worth the read, thanks for posting it. Here's why Uber did what they did (from the article): ''Three former Uber employees who worked on policy told CNN Uber seeks to approve new drivers as quickly as possible to maintain a large workforce and therefore opposes requirements to fingerprint applicants, which can add weeks to the onboarding process.''
> 
> I'm beginning to think that if Uber/Lyft does increase it's ''onboarding process'' and their 'annual checkup process' to the ideas mentioned in the article, that Uber and Lyft's supply of drivers will diminish which would be a good thing for the rest of us drivers (supply/demand). So far, state governments changing laws, the US courts redefining ride share as a taxi service like the EU did, or Uber/Lyft themselves buckling to public pressure, could shift things that would require the increase in security for ride share. Thoughts? (Me thinks that day is coming).


With unemployment rates dropping to historical lows in the USA, Uber will be competing for labour in a tighter Labour market.

I predict the first real increase in UBER driver rates (US only) before Christmas.


----------



## Hand of God 137 (Apr 17, 2018)

Is it just me because I thought you had to be a felon to drive for Uber. 

I thought that is why I had to give them my criminal record cheque to prove my Thelonious (Sphere Monk) credentials.......

I thought they needed tough MFs to deal with the riders


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> With unemployment rates dropping to historical lows in the USA, Uber will be competing for labour in a tighter Labour market.
> 
> I predict the first real increase in UBER driver rates (US only) before Christmas.


unemployment is not as low as people think. the "rate" is highly manipulated and uses things like adjustments to the birth/death model to make it seem like more people are working than they really are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> *https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html
> Thousands of criminals were cleared to be Uber drivers. Here's how rideshare companies fought stronger checks*
> By Curt Devine, Nelli Black, Drew Griffin and Collette Richards
> Updated 7:01 PM ET, Fri June 1, 2018
> ...


UBER

HELPING THE TALLALS OF THE WORLD FINALLY GET REAL TIME !



heynow321 said:


> unemployment is not as low as people think. the "rate" is highly manipulated and uses things like adjustments to the birth/death model to make it seem like more people are working than they really are.


More people ARE working !

They just arent American Citizens !!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> unemployment is not as low as people think. the "rate" is highly manipulated and uses things like adjustments to the birth/death model to make it seem like more people are working than they really are.


 Government regularly manipulate figures. Here in Australia a person is deemed "employed" if they do more than 10 hours work a week! That would be great if you are earning $100 an hour! But America's economic fortunes have turned a corner, I hope that translates in better opportunities and more realistic rates for you all there.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Government regularly manipulate figures. Here in Australia a person is deemed "employed" if they do more than 10 hours work a week! That would be great if you are earning $100 an hour! But America's economic fortunes have turned a corner, I hope that translates in better opportunities and more realistic rates for you all there.


 It won't. The Very much intentional campaign of slashing education budgets 20 years ago is just now starting to reap it's rewards for the super rich. We have millions and millions and millions of undereducated barely literate morons running around willing to do shit like Uber eats and UberPool without the capacity to understand how badly they are being ripped off. There's a reason why wages are not increasing In this country


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> It won't. The Very much intentional campaign of slashing education budgets 20 years ago is just now starting to reap it's rewards for the super rich. We have millions and millions and millions of undereducated barely literate morons running around willing to do shit like Uber eats and UberPool without the capacity to understand how badly they are being ripped off. There's a reason why wages are not increasing In this country


It's tragic to be part of a "Modern Society" that has chosen to evolve its civilisation to serve some of the worst human traits. Material greed, laziness, entitlement, uncaring insular people.

The riches and returns of all western countries are sadly being concentrated to benefit only a few. The Proletariat just don't see the slow squeezing of their freedoms and returns. Viewing life through a commercialised filter of social media, providing unreal role models that have replaced education.

Pass me a cup of hemlock!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yup. The death of reading (books) is going to have far reaching consequences


----------

